# Blue and Green V Green and Blue



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

When I was knitting the first one of these cardigans, I had the idea to reverse the colours and thought that they would be nice for twin boys. They are the same but different! I think I prefer the one with blue on top which I actually knitted first. What do you think?


----------



## Crochet Memaw (Oct 30, 2016)

Very cute! I like both! Great idea for twins!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Both are lovely, like that idea!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Like both, but I do agree with you, blue on top!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is such a neat idea for twins!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

If I had to choose one, I like the blue on top too. But for twins--I would be delighted with both. What an adorable idea! Would LOVE to see pictures of the babies wearing these gorgeous sweaters!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Crochet Memaw said:


> Very cute! I like both! Great idea for twins!


Very creative. Are they old enough to switch sweaters just to confuse Mom?


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Both are lovely great idea


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are very cute! I like them both...


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Great idea for twins, and you did a great job! Funny how the color placement makes such a difference! I think I like the blue on top, too. It might not be the same with 2 other colors with (what I call) the darker on top, because having it on the bottom makes more sense.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I love them both! That IS a great idea for twins! Very neat knitting.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I like them both, maybe the blue on top a little bit more. 
Sea with land beyond or land with sky above? Makes me think of sunny days.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Needleme said:


> If I had to choose one, I like the blue on top too. But for twins--I would be delighted with both. What an adorable idea! Would LOVE to see pictures of the babies wearing these gorgeous sweaters!


There are no twins, lol, it was just an idea that occurred to me when I was knitting. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

cool idea,I prefer the blue on top,reminds me of grass on bottom with blue sky above it..


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Clever idea, the same but different.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

What a great idea. I love both of them


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yep, blue top :sm09:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love either


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

cute idea! I like them both, very nice for twins!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love them both! Beautiful colors, and what a great idea for twins...alike but different!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice. I like them both!!! Clever idea!!!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Both are very nice, it's good to see some individuality for twins - after all, they are separate little people!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are lovely


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Both are beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a great idea for twins! You have inspired me.... :sm01:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Creative thinking!!!! I prefer blue on top. Love blue and green together.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

They are great for twins. I like them both.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

They are wonderful... love the switcheroo


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Both look nice :sm24:


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Both are adorable but colour wise I also prefer blue on the top.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't have a Favorite both sweaters I really like...great idea for Twins!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I like the blue on top because it's like the sky over green grass. Your sweaters are delightful! I shall keep this in mind if I ever knit for twins, or when doing a baby one and another for the big brother/sister. My boys often had matching sweaters when small. There's two years between them in age. It would have been interesting to do something like yours. I've taken a note for if I need to do some. Thank you!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Adorable! :sm24:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I love them both. You make the cutest little sweaters. Isn't it amazing how simply switching the colors around can create such a different look!?! Very nice idea for twins.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for all your kind comments. I knitted a hat to match one of them tonight and will knit another tomorrow night.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Cute Idea. I don't have a preference


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Both are adorable, but since you asked: I like the one with the green on top and blue on bottom better.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Love them both, you do such neat knitting.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

love the colours & so well done


----------



## bowmapa (Jul 9, 2011)

I have twin grandsons, what a wonderful, are you able to share the name of the pattern you used?


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

I like them both, can't choose.
lovely idea


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Both are great


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice..I like both


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I love them both, and it was a great idea to mix up the colours.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I like them both. Good idea.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love both of them. Good idea for twins.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I like both, also. Such beautiful sweaters!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours. :sm24:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the sweaters! Great idea!! Beautiful color choices and lovely work!!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

These are so cute! Love the idea to reverse colors.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Adorable....good idea. Love both.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

bowmapa said:


> I have twin grandsons, what a wonderful, are you able to share the name of the pattern you used?


I used a basic pattern that I have had for years and changed the colour by working two stitches alternatively in each colour for two rows. You could use any pattern but I think it;s easier if you do the front bands at the same time as the fronts for the colour change. My pattern is Waterwheel 890 and is very old, but any one would work.


----------



## Coppercountry (Aug 13, 2013)

Love your idea! They're both adorable.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I like them both. I can't decide! You do beautiful work.


----------



## southgate (Sep 15, 2016)

I love them both. Colors are great, and I love the pattern where the colors join. The twins will look so cute.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Both are very cute. Like the others, I prefer the blue on top...... I wonder why color placement makes such a difference?


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> When I was knitting the first one of these cardigans, I had the idea to reverse the colours and thought that they would be nice for twin boys. They are the same but different! I think I prefer the one with blue on top which I actually knitted first. What do you think?


Oh I love them both????????????????


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think they are both adorable! What a great idea!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Lovely cardigans. I like the green on top best, but just personal.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice sweaters. Cute idea for twins.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I like them both. Love the colors!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I like both of them equally


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute and great idea


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Great for twins. I rarely made the exact same sweater for twin grandchildren.


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Love them! Very clever!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

good job on both of them, I likr the blue on top, best.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Clever idea - I like them both.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cute - great idea. I too like the blue on top.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

both are just darling!


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

I also love them both. Great button placement.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I like them both nice job


----------



## marydeckman (Feb 14, 2017)

I like the green on top, but I love your idea of reversing the colors for twins-alike but the same. Great inspiration!
Mary Deckman


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Your color-block cardigans with contrasting yokes are very nice! :sm11: I like them both and think a wearer's personal preference might be influenced by which colors look best next to their face... reminiscent of the popular 1980's Carole Jackson book, Color Me Beautiful, based on color theory developed by Johannes Itten.

I'm looking forward to seeing the matching hats.


----------



## sixfootmom (Mar 2, 2017)

Very nice, great idea for twins. I had a sweater like that when I was a teen, my aunt knitted it for me. I wish I had the pattern in adult size now that I know how to knit.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Those are adorable.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Both are adorable. Have been looking for a basic raglan cardigan pattern like this in size 4 to 8 years. Great work.


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

What a good idea for twins and they're lovely.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Like your style. Same only different.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice idea for twins. Since both colors seem to be in the sane tone family, I don't think it matters; however, if one was a deeper shade, I think it would.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute! Very well done.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are great sweaters! If I had to choose one, I'd choose the blue on top. Wonderful idea for twins!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Either one is wonderful.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice sweaters. I have an auntie that swears by the rule that light colour must be on top, dark on bottom. Your sweater breaks that rule in a lovely way! : ) Both look great.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I like them both. Perfect for twins.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Both are really creative ,so fun to wear and see! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I think they are both lovely. Last year I did blankets for new twin grands. I used the same colors for both but very different patterns, the same but different, just like the babies. I'm sure your sweaters will be much appreciated. Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Cute sweaters for twins in whatever combination.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

very cool idea and they look great. I seem to gravitate to the darker color on the bottom so I like the green on top.


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

Very cute, l like the two colors. Question: if they are for two boys why are the buttons on different sides. Just curious...


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I thinks it's such a cute idea! The sweaters look adorable, I love them both!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I like both...


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

I think both are adorable!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

They are both just as cute as can be! Beautiful knitting.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I think they are both very nice. I actually prefer the one with the green on top. These would be great for twins.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Cute! I like both!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

They are lovely and such a good way to make alike but different!!
I like them both...


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

They are simply wonderful and a very good choice of colors....I love them.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I love both. Fantastic!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

They are both very nice and perfect for twins.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great choice


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I like both of them, they would be great for twins.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like them both! Great way to do twin clothing.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Love both. Great idea????❤


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

They are both great, very clever idea.

Jan


----------



## mamadaisy (Oct 13, 2016)

BOTH!! Maybe the blue on top..


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I think both are great and what a great way for twins to be the same but different.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

These sweaters are so cute. I like the way you did the colour change. Thanks for sharing your super ideas.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

maureenb said:


> cool idea,I prefer the blue on top,reminds me of grass on bottom with blue sky above it..


Yes, I agree (blue yarn on top) and I would have knitted a little sheep (grazing) in the bottom corner.

Nice sweaters.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I like both of them. :sm24:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I like them both also,but if I had to pick it would be the green.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Deegle said:


> When I was knitting the first one of these cardigans, I had the idea to reverse the colours and thought that they would be nice for twin boys. They are the same but different! I think I prefer the one with blue on top which I actually knitted first. What do you think?


Neat idea, and the sweaters are great! :sm24:


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Great color combo!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Love them both, what a great idea for twins!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are very sweet!!


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

...just darling! 
Yes, for some reason, I too like the blue on top.

May I ask, what size is the sweater? Is there a link available for the pattern?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Shirley DeBraal (Oct 1, 2016)

Unlike most comments, I prefer the blue on bottom, in pictures dark colors on the bottom anchor a composition.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't say why, but I like the blue on top too. They are great looking sweaters!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

They are both adorable but I agree that the one with blue on top is a little cuter.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I love this idea! I am with you - I like the blue on top better but both are darling


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

They are both nice; the two colours go well together regardless of placement. I like the way you staggered the colours where you changed them if that makes sense.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Cute sweaters, and great idea too!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh.....no favorite--I LOVE both! The colors and pattern are awesome and for twin boys.....WOW!! They are similar, but different. Great job!! Mom and boys will be so happy--heirlooms for sure! :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: (p.s.) I just read your post saying there are no twins....doesn't matter....and with the buttons on opposite sides, one can be used for a girl sometime! I have a way of reminding myself which side the buttonholes go on: R for giRl; and then boy just falls in line!!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I like both. Great idea.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I like both. Great idea.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I like both. Great idea.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

They are both adorable


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Great idea for twins, and I just have new twin boys in our family, they are 2 weeks old. I like the blue on top, but they both are so cute.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Great idea, alike but different. I like the green on top best, but both are adorable.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

cute idea!


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Great idea for twins and your knitting is lovely!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Both are equally handsome and a great way to tell the twins apart!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Both, great for twins


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

I love them both. It's a great idea for twins.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Both, great for twins


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute, beautiful work.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

They both look great, wouldn't choose! Well done, 

as kids, we were always told green/blue simply don't do together...WHAT???????


Mother Nature makes no such pronouncements! In a fit of definance, when I was told I must chose a rug colour, guess what...it took a long time to find that colour combination, but to this day I revelle in that "tweedie" carpet, even included it in a needlepoint canvas!


----------



## lveechris (Oct 29, 2016)

I love them both. How about pink/purple purple/pink for girls?


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool! :sm24:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

lveechris said:


> I love them both. How about pink/purple purple/pink for girls?


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

They are both gorgeous, and beautifully knitted!


----------



## cilla (Nov 6, 2011)

Your sweaters are adorable.Blue/green my favorite color combo.Beautiful work.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Deegle said:


> When I was knitting the first one of these cardigans, I had the idea to reverse the colours and thought that they would be nice for twin boys. They are the same but different! I think I prefer the one with blue on top which I actually knitted first. What do you think?


I love your idea of reversing the color order for the twins' cardigans. The reverse color will allow the twins to quickly find their own unique cardigan when their family is hurrying out the door for errands, daycare drop-offs, visiting relatives, etc. BTW, you did a fantastic job on the knitting! Purlie Girl


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, me too.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

would be great colors for girls too. I like it both ways.


----------



## msbrad (Jan 16, 2017)

A fabulous idea! AND these are gorgeous.
m


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are adorable


----------



## BridCro (Feb 2, 2017)

Great idea if I had to choose between the two my favourite is the blue on top.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great idea. Cute sweaters. Hope you get a picture of the twins wearing them.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Like them both.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Crochet Memaw said:


> Very cute! I like both! Great idea for twins!


I totally agree. Both sweaters are beautiful. Aloha... Bev


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful cardigans! did I miss the name of the book/pamphlet the pattern is in?


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

A great idea! I love them and they will look so sharp!


----------



## sangaelic (Feb 1, 2017)

Love them both but blue on top is my favourite, super knitting


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Larkster said:


> Those are very sweet!!


I knitted a 16" newborn size. I used a basic pattern that I already owned and worked 2 stitches in alternate colours over 2 rows for colour change. You could fit it in to almost any pattern, but I would suggest knitting the bands at the same time as fronts to make the colour change on bands work out smoothly.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

lveechris said:


> I love them both. How about pink/purple purple/pink for girls?


Funny you should say that - I knitted a pink and purple sweater just before these two! The colour change was different though, I started in purple, then did 2 rows X purple, 2 rows X pink several times, finishing up with pink. I can't really explain what I mean so I'll take a photo tomorrow or the next day and post it.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

I like this idea.


----------



## frgospodarek (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue sky, green grass. Precious sweaters.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

beautiful work and love the idea of switching color placement


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Great idea--I like them both!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Both are perfect!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

They are both adorable! Great idea for twin boys.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

They are beautiful. I like both designs/colors.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

I didn't read all eleven pages, pardon me if I am a duplicate, if you have twins, you are doubly blessed, and what ever you do, well, it is double times 10. Your sweaters are beautiful, not duplicates, but beautiful, and convey the essence of twinism. Keep going!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Excellent idea! I love them both


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Deegle said:


> When I was knitting the first one of these cardigans, I had the idea to reverse the colours and thought that they would be nice for twin boys. They are the same but different! I think I prefer the one with blue on top which I actually knitted first. What do you think?


I thought this was a great idea.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Love them both!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love both, great idea they are the same, but different, I love the pattern how did you do it

Di


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Blue on top..... I was just in Dublin in November. We had such a grand time and I wish I could move the big Penney's store here, not to mention a much larger Boots shop. We rented a house at Sandymount. GD was doing a semester at university. Can't wait to come back. I was a little disappointed to not see more yarn. Guess I needed a local knitter to clue me in...... I also weave.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Blue on top..... I was just in Dublin in November. We had such a grand time and I wish I could move the big Penney's store here, not to mention a much larger Boots shop. We rented a house at Sandymount. GD was doing a semester at university. Can't wait to come back. I was a little disappointed to not see more yarn. Guess I needed a local knitter to clue me in...... I also weave.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Deegle said:


> When I was knitting the first one of these cardigans, I had the idea to reverse the colours and thought that they would be nice for twin boys. They are the same but different! I think I prefer the one with blue on top which I actually knitted first. What do you think?


Like both so not much help


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Love them both, it's a great idea.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Blue on top..... I was just in Dublin in November. We had such a grand time and I wish I could move the big Penney's store here, not to mention a much larger Boots shop. We rented a house at Sandymount. GD was doing a semester at university. Can't wait to come back. I was a little disappointed to not see more yarn. Guess I needed a local knitter to clue me in...... I also weave.


Glad you enjoyed Dublin. We can drive there in just over an hour. We treat ourselves to a night in the historic Shelbourne Hotel. Yes Penneys is great. It's the same as the Primark shops in the UK.


----------



## HappyMum (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh, it is so beautiful! Both are nice, but if I had to choose, I would pick the one with green on top )


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Great idea! Love them both


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## angelamouthouse (Jan 22, 2017)

I like them both very much, they will be awesome on twin boys


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Blue on top..... I was just in Dublin in November. We had such a grand time and I wish I could move the big Penney's store here, not to mention a much larger Boots shop. We rented a house at Sandymount. GD was doing a semester at university. Can't wait to come back. I was a little disappointed to not see more yarn. Guess I needed a local knitter to clue me in...... I also weave.


Nice to hear your nice comments about Dublin. Penney's is great alright, such good value. You might have noticed that we have not got many yarn shops anymore. There used to go lots years ago, but sadly, crafting went out of fashion during the Celtic Tiger years. There seems to be a bit of a come back though.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

I like them both!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Nice but also think I prefer blue top


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

That would be a great idea if Daddy would help them. He can have the same fun as the kids. But he can make up with Mommy later after the kids are in bed. I would do it and see the face on my daughter after the mix up. Bea


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

Do you have the pattern for this cardigan? Would appreciate it as well as the others on the forum. Bea


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I like them both, ........ we were told blue and green should never be seen together but that just what nature does and it looks great, so do these cardigans. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Deegle said:


> What do you think?


 I like both of them. Those two shades go very well together. The blue seems a bit darker than the green, so if I had to choose, I'd prefer the blue on the top. And I like the way you went from one color to the other. It draws my eye, and keeps me looking at it. And that's even without a baby to fill it up.

:sm01:


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great idea! They're adorable!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

knit4zen said:


> Like both, but I do agree with you, blue on top!


Same here


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

They are both lovely,,, I like blue on top, but I like green on the top too, everything you knit is always lovely


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Very pretty--I love the colors. Nice job. Pretty buttons, too.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely little cardigans. Such pretty colors.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice! I have no favourites - they are both great! :sm11:


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

Both of them are lovely. I really want to learn to knit sweaters....


----------



## Krn2g (Aug 7, 2013)

Good idea,I too prefer blue on top.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Crochet Memaw said:


> Very cute! I like both! Great idea for twins!


I agree


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

could you please tell me the name of your pattern, I have been looking for a plain boy sweater pattern
Thank you
Esther


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Deegle said:


> Thanks so much for all your kind comments. I knitted a hat to match one of them tonight and will knit another tomorrow night.


I love the colors for the sweaters. What weight yarn did you use? Do you have a picture of the hats to share?


----------



## tooliejane (Jul 27, 2016)

How very cute. I'll remember thess


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

didevine said:


> I love the colors for the sweaters. What weight yarn did you use? Do you have a picture of the hats to share?


I used DK which is worsted weight in the US, I think. Here is a photo of the whole set including the hats.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

LOVE IT!

What a nice gift set! Thank you for sharing your beautiful knitting.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Green on top.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

What lovely sets, both lovely colourways,............lucky babies. Hope I can find time to knit soon, miss knitting baby things especially.


----------



## NanaMartha (Feb 17, 2018)

What a clever way to knit for twins. Beautiful work.


----------



## cathydurgs (Dec 29, 2018)

Love them! How do I get the pattern?


----------

